# Angelmesse in Rendsburg



## Reppi (5. Februar 2004)

Moin Lüt !!
Ist von euch jemand Samstag in Rendsburg bei der Angelmesse ??
Da ich den von Medo vorgeschlagenen Bravo-Starschnitt als Button noch nicht auf dem Rücken habe ( ich finde Medo´s Idee super !) frage ich mal auf diesem Wege.....
Free, Medo (?,klar willst Du) und ich wollen da Samstag morgen ein paar Schnäppchen schlagen und dann ggf,wenn das Wetter es zu läst noch weiter an die Küste !!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Februar 2004)

Nöööö lieber gleich an die Küste.


Endlich Wochenende:m


----------



## Medo (5. Februar 2004)

> Medo (?,klar willst Du)



Uwe mein Uwe 

Klar will ich, muss aber erst meine Liebste befragen 

Denn Du weisst ja, Frauen können ganz schöne ...s.u..... sein 

Ich meld mich noch mal#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2004)

Jo! habs ja nicht weit... ;-)

Bin Sonntag Morgen ab 10.00 Uhr da.

MFG

Kai


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2004)

War heute morgen in RD.................
Das wird immer mehr ne Norwegen-Pilk-was weiss ich nicht Messe:r 
Das einzige Schnäppchen waren die guuten Kinetec-Wobbler (3,50 ) und Falkfish in ganz schwarz mit Glitter....
Habe meinen Vorrat aufgefrischt !


----------

